# if you want to readbthe rules they are here



## DANNY456 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi guys 
if you look here COMBAT32 - Home under


{ABOUT THE SHOW } all the rules are there 



     cheers danny


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Danny you need to post up more info!


----------

